# Laptop Spannungsschaden durch falsches Netzteil?



## derKaputtmacher (14. August 2020)

Hallo PCGH Forum Gemeinde,

ich befürchte, ich habe meinen Laptop gebraten....

ich habe letztens versehentlich den Laptop mit einem falschen Netzteil angeschlossen; erst lief alles normal dann hat auf einmal das Bild geflackert, er ging aus und nicht mehr an...

nach etwas Zeit kam ich dann drauf, dass das NT wohl das falsche ist, der Laptop ging nicht mehr an und die Antaste blinkte ständig blau, reagierte aber nicht.

Also hab ich ih erstmal aufgeschraubt und das Akkukabel gezogen (denn das doofe ding hat keinen einfach rausnehmbaren Akku)

Dann habe ich den Laptop so einfach ein paar Tage stehen gelassen.

Heute habe ich ihn mit dem "richtigen" Netzteil angeschlossen (Akkukabel vorher wieder dran).

Daraufhin passierte erst kurz nichts, dann blinkten plötzlich alle LEDs ich hörte ein "britzel" geräusch und habe ihn dann so schnell ich konnte wieder vom Netz getrennt.
Es stank nach Elektronik.

Dann habe ich ihn eine Stunde später nocheinmal angeschlossen (ja war doof) und erst passierte nichts und dann machte es "puff" es stank nochmehr und irgendetwas auf der Platine ist geplatzt.

Nun wärend ich das hier schreibe komme ich mir schonmal recht dumm vor....
Trotzdem meine Frage; was kann ich tun?

habe das "Puff" und das Typenschild des Laptops als Bilder angefügt

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. August 2020)

Hast du in deiner Nähe einen Laptop Reparatur Laden?

Google mal danach.

Die können dir auch sagen ob sie den wieder reparieren können.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich111 (14. August 2020)

Schau zuerst mal ob das flasche Netzteil die gleiche Spannung wie das originale liefert.


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2020)

Sieht nicht gut aus, das Mainboard ist normalerweise ein Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.
Dir kann daher nur ein Elektriker sagen ob da noch was zu machen ist. Vielleicht bekommst du auf Ebay oder so ein gebrauchtes Mainboard dazu. Aber das ganze zu demontieren und umzubauen ist auch nicht so einfach.


----------



## flx23 (15. August 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Schau zuerst mal ob das flasche Netzteil die gleiche Spannung wie das originale liefert.



Vermutlich nicht, denn sonst wäre ja noch alles ganz... Aber ein Bild von den zwei Netzteilen wäre auf jeden Fall interessant


----------

